# Aufbau einer DXF-Datei, export aus Java



## flukas (10. Juli 2009)

Hallo, 

ich möchte mit Java eine DXF-Datei generieren lassen möchte, in der eine Polylinie von Punkt zu Punkt gezeichnet wird. Mein Problem ist, dass ich den Aufbau einer solchen nicht kenne und deswegen ein Beispiel bräuchte. Google gibt is dieser Hinsicht ja nicht so wahnsinnig viel her. Hat sich mit dem Aufbau einmal jemand von euch befasst?

mfg
Lukas


----------



## ink (10. Juli 2009)

Passt das nicht mehr ins Programmierforum?
Ich verschiebs mal dahin, wenns net passt einmal zurück bitte 

mfg


----------



## zeja (10. Juli 2009)

Also mehr als das was Google ausspuckt kannst du auch nicht erwarten. Mehr als ne vollständige Spezifikation gibts ja nicht:
http://usa.autodesk.com/adsk/servlet/item?siteID=123112&id=12272454


----------

